# Best Inshore Console Tower Ideas



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have always fished small <18' Flats boats and love em. I am going to go a little different route this year and

It looks like I will be in the market for an Inshore Console Tower soon. What are the things I should and shouldn't do as far as adding a tower/T-top with Crowsnest to a large bay boat? 

Got pics show em, got ideas share em. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

